# Another Contest! What have I done?



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Since we have had all these contests, including Halloweenforum. I took upon myself to suggest a prop challenge contest in a Christmas forum. Namely PlanetChristmas.com. I thought it would help me get going for Christmas building as well. Sometimes I need a push from people, especially when I am stuck on Halloween. Anyway, the prop challenge seemed to be slow moving and I didn’t think anything would come of it. I was getting ready to give up on it. I even asked our good friend and Unpleasant Street sponsor, FE, if he could help. You know you are desperate when you ask a strictly Halloween sales guy for help with a Christmas contest. I don’t think FE even sells lights, but at the time I would have taken anything. LOL. Can you image a Christmas contest with Halloween prizes? LOL. Thank you FE. And at the time I thought, how did I get myself into this? To make a long story short, I starting getting donations from business owners and PC members for actual prizes for the contest. Enough prizes that I have to divide the contest into two categories. Unbelievable. In case you have not figured it out by now, that makes me the main host for the whole thing. Meaning, I make up the rules and give out the prizes. I just can’t believe it. I think I am even going to use Zombie’s famous catch phrase “Now, start your engines and let the madness begin!” :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sounds like you'll be busy.
Yeah, a box of skulls or bags of spiders is cool for us Halloweeners, but for a bunch of snow"flakers" well, you know. lol

sorry I couldn't help out


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I logged into planetchristmas, yet found no forum link


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

There is no link yet, I have not made up the rules. But here is the thread.

http://planetchristmas.mywowbb.com/forum13/4500.html


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

cool DT, sounds like a lot of fun for your "other" holiday...lol glad that you finally got some interest and it's a go for you. I would be interested to see what everyone enters and how it all pans out in the summer.


----------

